# Also off my bike for a while... I think... now definitely!



## Ganymede (19 Mar 2015)

I am supposed to be going into hospital tomorrow to have a shoulder operation (sub-acromial decompression) which will mean about 6 weeks off the bike at least, maybe more... but I've been in bed all week with a virus so I won't know until I turn up whether or not the anaesthetist will let me go under. 

*fidgets*


----------



## ANT 666 (19 Mar 2015)

Good luck mate, I've been off 8 weeks after a shoulder rebuild, back on the turbo now but its not the same. Off to see the physio again today she might OK me to ride again, fingers crossed.


----------



## Ganymede (19 Mar 2015)

Sorry to hear that, 8 weeks is not good.

My problem is that I use my bike for nearly all my local transport. I won't be able to drive for a short while but after that I will be stuck with driving stupid distances that are too long to walk and not really long enough to drive. Mind you I think I will be walking a least a bit as I have to stay active otherwise I will turn into a BLOB.

Friend sent me this link: http://www.eddyline.co.uk/ - the self-balancing unicycle! Not sure it could handle my country roads though!


----------



## fossyant (19 Mar 2015)

You'll possibly be allowed to get back on the bike sooner. Do your physio and get the shoulder mooving. I was back on after 2 weeks, but on the MTB with soft tyres on the road. I went out and did a 40 mile lumpy ride at the 4 week mark and was back commuting everyday within about 6 weeks.

Remember it can take quite some time for it to get back to 100% - I reccon about 18 months before mine was sorted, not the 3-6 months they say. Takes longer if you are using it for sport.


----------



## Ganymede (19 Mar 2015)

fossyant said:


> You'll possibly be allowed to get back on the bike sooner. Do your physio and get the shoulder mooving. I was back on after 2 weeks, but on the MTB with soft tyres on the road. I went out and did a 40 mile lumpy ride at the 4 week mark and was back commuting everyday within about 6 weeks.
> 
> Remember it can take quite some time for it to get back to 100% - I reccon about 18 months before mine was sorted, not the 3-6 months they say. Takes longer if you are using it for sport.


Thanks @fossyant. My sis-in-law had this op and seemed not to suffer too much - she said the same about still "feeling it was there" after a year or so. My prep nurse told me I shouldn't push it in the first 4 weeks at least as that would mean it would just take longer to get sorted, but she did say I needed to keep it moving and do the physio. My twin has just had a shoulder op too (different one) so I know the sense of that.

...so you're saying I don't have an excuse to buy an electric unicycle....?


----------



## cosmicbike (19 Mar 2015)

I hope all goes well, and hopefully you're not off the bike for too long, it can be quite frustrating...


----------



## vickster (19 Mar 2015)

What are the symptoms experienced? I've been consulting Dr Google for my shoulder and wonder if this fits? I can't easily reach behind, to wash hair, do up bra, hoist backpack onto shoulder. It's also very grindy but seems to free up with swinging movements! I'm going to ask physio to have a look on Monday! My arm has felt heavy on the bike, not that I've ridden much since this flared up!

Good luck with the op. I was very bunged up with sinusitis and just finishing antibiotics when I had my first knee op way back when


----------



## Ganymede (19 Mar 2015)

cosmicbike said:


> I hope all goes well, and hopefully you're not off the bike for too long, it can be quite frustrating...


Thanks cosmic, I know your situation is much worse! Hope all is ok with you.


vickster said:


> What are the symptoms experienced? I've been consulting Dr Google for my shoulder and wonder if this fits? I can't easily reach behind, to wash hair, do up bra, hoist backpack onto shoulder. It's also very grindy but seems to free up with swinging movements! I'm going to ask physio to have a look on Monday! My arm has felt heavy on the bike, not that I've ridden much since this flared up!
> 
> Good luck with the op. I was very bunged up with sinusitis and just finishing antibiotics when I had my first knee op way back when


There are so many things with shoulders - also it is very common for women in middle life to have shoulder issues (3/4 of frozen shoulders are on women) so if this description fits... (I don't know your age!). If you go to your doc, make sure he refers you to an upper-arm specialist orthopaedic surgeon, not just a random orthopaedic one. Turns out the guy I was going to was a lower-limb specialist who sometimes does shoulders, and doesn't do keyhole on shoulders, so after taking his (less than good, it turns out) advice for nearly a year I have swapped onto someone who does keyhole. Recovery is a lot quicker with keyhole. (Should add that he's great a lower limbs, he did Mr G's achilles and my Dad's hip replacement).

I think it's really worth seeing a specialist early - if it is an incipient frozen shoulder it is best caught early. I hesitate to suggest a diagnosis for you but it sounds a bit frozen. If so physio will only work in early stages, you really need manipulation. Don't be fobbed off with endless physio. Good luck!


----------



## Ganymede (19 Mar 2015)

User13710 said:


> Good luck Ganymede, I hope the operation goes well. Was the virus the flu-ey cough one? I'm just recovering from it and it was an absolute beast.


Thanks TMN. No cough, just a really horrible tonsillitis-like sore throat and feeling drained. A few sneezes but nothing developed along those lines so I am hoping we can go ahead with the GA tomorrow.

EDIT and sorry you've had that horrid flu thing!


----------



## vickster (19 Mar 2015)

@Ganymede Thanks I'm 42, probably past middle life. I've made an appointment to see the gp after Easter, soonest I could see the one who deals with my myriad orthopaedic issues and referrals! I have a shoulder specialist who dealt with my tennis elbow in 2012, one of the top dudes so that base is covered. Arthroscopic pioneer not that i want surgery! Hopefully a diagnosis and physio will suffice :-) or should I see a chiropractor, been recommended a good one but I'm sceptical


----------



## Ganymede (19 Mar 2015)

vickster said:


> @Ganymede Thanks I'm 42, probably past middle life. I've made an appointment to see the gp after Easter, soonest I could see the one who deals with my myriad orthopaedic issues and referrals! I have a shoulder specialist who dealt with my tennis elbow in 2012, one of the top dudes so that base is covered. Arthroscopic pioneer not that i want surgery! Hopefully a diagnosis and physio will suffice :-) or should I see a chiropractor, been recommended a good one but I'm sceptical


I too am a sceptic re chiro, but a slightly mad friend of mine has had frozen shoulder problems which she has deal with using a chiropracter. From her descriptions, he was using quite painful levels of manipulation to keep the shoulder from freezing/unfreeze any areas already frozen. Since one of the operations they offer for frozen shoulder is essentially this under anaesthetic, I'm not surprised it has worked for her. 

I think the age at which docs expect a lady to get shoulder problems is pretty much 40 - 60 - I'm 51.


----------



## vickster (19 Mar 2015)

I'll just have to get the physio interested enough to have a look on Monday...although in half an hour she's got her work cut out with my knees/ankles/feet/non existent core


----------



## Ganymede (19 Mar 2015)

vickster said:


> I'll just have to get the physio interested enough to have a look on Monday...although in half an hour she's got her work cut out with my knees/ankles/feet/non existent core


My physio is a sports specialist, he was brilliant will my shoulder even though it ultimately didn't solve the issue. Deffo worth asking yours.


----------



## vickster (19 Mar 2015)

Ganymede said:


> My physio is a sports specialist, he was brilliant will my shoulder even though it ultimately didn't solve the issue. Deffo worth asking yours.


She's a cycling specialist hence seeing her, although if I do need dedicated physio, I'll probably find someone locally. An old physio is a tennis coach so should be good with shoulders, although his attempts to fix my tennis elbow were unsuccessful hence the surgery...not that it was caused by tennis, neither playing nor watching


----------



## cyberknight (19 Mar 2015)

GWS all , is all can say .
Were all in our prime is what we have to say to ourselves !
My left shoulder /neck is a constant issue, as long as i do the exercises the physio gave me my nerve problems in my hand are ok but my neck does click along with referred pain below the shoulder blade .


----------



## Ganymede (19 Mar 2015)

cyberknight said:


> GWS all , is all can say .
> Were all in our prime is what we have to say to ourselves !
> My left shoulder /neck is a constant issue, as long as i do the exercises the physio gave me my nerve problems in my hand are ok but my neck does click along with referred pain below the shoulder blade .


*Stands in front of mirror*
I am in my prime
I am in my prime
I am in my prime
I am in my prime
I am in my prime
I am in my prime
I am in my primethinkitmaybeworking
I am in my prime
I am in my prime
I am in my prime.....


----------



## Ganymede (20 Mar 2015)

Well, I had the op and it seems to have gone well. Just waiting for the nerve block to wear off (weird floppy arm at present) and the pain to begin! Consultant seemed pleased, no nasty surprises. typng witg one hanbd a bit tryinng tho...


----------



## cyberknight (20 Mar 2015)

Ganymede said:


> W. typng witg one hanbd a bit tryinng tho...



Theres a joke in there somewhere to do with pictures of whatever naked gender floats your boat but im to polite to say .

Glad the operation went well


----------



## Ganymede (20 Mar 2015)

cyberknight said:


> Theres a joke in there somewhere to do with pictures of whatever naked gender floats your boat but im to polite to say .
> 
> Glad the operation went well


Thanks both for your good wishes and your restraint!


----------



## cosmicbike (20 Mar 2015)

Glad to hear the op went well. Here's hoping for a speedy recovery.


----------



## cyberknight (20 Mar 2015)

Ganymede said:


> Thanks both for your good wishes and your restraint!


You can pay good money for restraint, ooh im at it again


----------



## Katherine (20 Mar 2015)

Best wishes for your recovery


----------



## classic33 (20 Mar 2015)

Ganymede said:


> Sorry to hear that, 8 weeks is not good.
> 
> My problem is that I use my bike for nearly all my local transport. I won't be able to drive for a short while but after that I will be stuck with driving stupid distances that are too long to walk and not really long enough to drive. Mind you I think I will be walking a least a bit as I have to stay active otherwise I will turn into a BLOB.
> 
> Friend sent me this link: http://www.eddyline.co.uk/ - the self-balancing unicycle! Not sure it could handle my country roads though!


Your roads anything like  this?


----------



## totallyfixed (21 Mar 2015)

I had this op a year ago, the surgeon also had to scrape some bone off my clavicle, I rode my bike 4 days after the op and did a 60 miler on fixed after 2 weeks. My shoulder is now at 90 - 95%, the only niggle I get is if I lie on that side for too long. i may not be normal.


----------



## Ganymede (21 Mar 2015)

classic33 said:


> Your roads anything like  this?


Well of course I will be doing that when I have the use of both arms back, in fact, the nerve block's almost worn off, so, tomorrow....

GREAT vid...!



totallyfixed said:


> I had this op a year ago, the surgeon also had to scrape some bone off my clavicle, I rode my bike 4 days after the op and did a 60 miler on fixed after 2 weeks. My shoulder is now at 90 - 95%, the only niggle I get is if I lie on that side for too long. i may not be normal.


Yes, I think it's possible to get going quite quickly - useful to know your experience thanks. I'm not going to leap back on the bike but after 3 - 4 weeks I am going to start some fairly serious strengthening on the arm. My sis in law is a year on from it and says the only time she feels it is very slightly when leaning forward on the bike bars, and she has moved house twice so far this year so she's been pretty active. I've decided to keep fit by walking for the time being, then go onto my 'bent which minimises pressure. Also I'm a utility cyclist more than a leisure cyclist so tend to do lots of short rides rather than 60-milers!



Katherine said:


> Best wishes for your recovery


Thanks Katherine!


----------



## vickster (29 Mar 2015)

Glad the op went ahead and went well 

I've still not managed to get my shoulder looked at but as its getting worse I'm seeing the GP on Wednesday (it's taken me a couple of weeks to get an appointment with the one I prefer to see for my orthopaedic woes  ). I'm getting a sort of buzzing feeling now in my 4th and 5th fingers too which I assume might be caused by whatever is ailing my shoulder 

I saw the leech aka phlebotomist last week so the results of the blood test should be available then too


----------



## Ganymede (30 Mar 2015)

vickster said:


> Glad the op went ahead and went well
> 
> I've still not managed to get my shoulder looked at but as its getting worse I'm seeing the GP on Wednesday (it's taken me a couple of weeks to get an appointment with the one I prefer to see for my orthopaedic woes  ). I'm getting a sort of buzzing feeling now in my 4th and 5th fingers too which I assume might be caused by whatever is ailing my shoulder
> 
> I saw the leech aka phlebotomist last week so the results of the blood test should be available then too


Thanks vickster. Glad to hear you are seeing your GP. Just remember what I said about getting an actual upper-arm specialist!

I am coming on - I have made the decision to abide by the no-bike-for-4-weeks rule as I am really keen to heal "by the book". I too had the end of my collar-bone shaved off as well as the sub-acromial decompression so there is a bit more going on in there. Am seeing my physio tomorrow for the first time since the operation. I am worried that I am getting unfit and putting on weight after only a week and a bit! Having had the virus the week before I feel like a bit of a blob!


----------



## Katherine (30 Mar 2015)

Hope the physio comes up with ways for you to keep active.


----------



## ScotiaLass (30 Mar 2015)

I've just seen his.
Glad everything went well and you're on the mend!


----------



## vickster (30 Mar 2015)

Ganymede said:


> Thanks vickster. Glad to hear you are seeing your GP. Just remember what I said about getting an actual upper-arm specialist!
> 
> I am coming on - I have made the decision to abide by the no-bike-for-4-weeks rule as I am really keen to heal "by the book". I too had the end of my collar-bone shaved off as well as the sub-acromial decompression so there is a bit more going on in there. Am seeing my physio tomorrow for the first time since the operation. I am worried that I am getting unfit and putting on weight after only a week and a bit! Having had the virus the week before I feel like a bit of a blob!


I know what you mean about the weight, mine has been a disaster this year thanks to knee issues After my tennis elbow op, I wasn't allowed to cycle outside for 3 months, due to lack of strength especially in forearm, as the specialist pointed out that's quite important if you want to be able to brake effectively, notably coming down hills or in an emergency!

Yes, I assume the GP will suggest physio, I'll ask them about seeing a specialist if things don't progress. I have the chap who fixed my elbow a couple of years ago plus private healthcare, so I'm covered there


----------



## craigwend (30 Mar 2015)

Glad the op wen't well -
I had the same a few years ago* - worth following medics advice to rest & it will pay off long term

Good luck

*https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/rotator-cuff-injury.13658/


----------



## totallyfixed (30 Mar 2015)

Stay as active as you possibly can, it all aids recovery. Good luck.


----------



## Ganymede (30 Mar 2015)

Thanks everyone! Good to hear of other people's experience. I think if I hadn't been also recovering from quite a vicious virus (too many of those around this Spring, eh?) then I would have been out walking by now. I'm going out today with Mr G so will be a bit more active - the weather hasn't helped of course - and the great thing is I've mostly been sleeping really well (thank you Coco and Dicky, aka Co-codamol and Diclofenac!).


----------



## vickster (30 Mar 2015)

Be careful not to get too dependent on the co-codamol  And make sure you drink plenty to counteract the less desirable side effects of opioids if affected!


----------



## Ganymede (30 Mar 2015)

vickster said:


> Be careful not to get too dependent on the co-codamol  And make sure you drink plenty to counteract the less desirable side effects of opioids if affected!


Thanks for the concern, it's appreciated - luckily I only need to take them at night and the drowsiness and "adverse effects" are enough for me not to want to take them at other times! - it's Dicky or paracetamol during the day. And astounding amounts of tea!


----------



## vickster (30 Mar 2015)

Don't forget to eat with Dicky, biscuits, cake, even proper food if you have to  The stuff makes me feel sick and acidy even if I do, so still to ibuprofen or naproxen myself

My whole arm was aching like crazy last night, so I had to resort to coco too  I tried doing a few physio type exercises which seemed to upset it more


----------



## Ganymede (30 Mar 2015)

vickster said:


> Don't forget to eat with Dicky, biscuits, cake, even proper food if you have to  The stuff makes me feel sick and acidy even if I do, so still to ibuprofen or naproxen myself
> 
> My whole arm was aching like crazy last night, so I had to resort to coco too  I tried doing a few physio type exercises which seemed to upset it more


Aw, sorry to hear that. I really hope your doc can come up with something.

Just been to the physio - he's very pleased and has said I should be on 3 Dickys a day, solidly for 3 weeks so as to reduce the inflammation. I had only been taking it when I felt like it but I am going to take one after every meal. He says this should reduce the need for Coco at night so that would be good. I agree about Dicky making you feel a bit dicky, but it is good stuff otherwise!


----------



## vickster (30 Mar 2015)

Ganymede said:


> Aw, sorry to hear that. I really hope your doc can come up with something.


Probably a referral...the sign of a good GP!


----------



## Mrs M (30 Mar 2015)

Just seen this 
Hope you're feeling better and well on the mend


----------



## Glow worm (30 Mar 2015)

Heal well and quickly Ganymede - very best wishes


----------



## Ganymede (30 Mar 2015)

Thanks peeps!


----------



## Ganymede (1 Apr 2015)

OK, weird thing @vickster. My doc says they have stopped prescribing Dicky... I am going in today to see what they will give me instead. Turns out it's been withdrawn as from January 15th: http://www.pharmaceutical-journal.c...nac-from-uk-pharmacy-shelves/20067579.article. Which is weird because the hospital said they were going to give me some, only I happened to have some already.

I'm actually quite glad as the risks are heart-related and I have a bit of an arrhythmia issue.


----------



## vickster (1 Apr 2015)

All non steroidals like ibuprofen and naproxen have heart risks, not as high I believe as the COX2 variant. The was a big scandal and withdrawl from the market of Vioxx a number of years ago

See what the GP says, maybe stick with paracetamol and codeine. Your article says the OTC version has been withdrawn, but still available to prescribe looking at a drug book I have here. It doesn't list arrhythmia as a contraindication

I'm at the GP later too for my shoulder


----------



## Ganymede (1 Apr 2015)

vickster said:


> All non steroidals like ibuprofen and naproxen have heart risks, not as high I believe as the COX2 variant. The was a big scandal and withdrawl from the market of Vioxx a number of years ago
> 
> See what the GP says, maybe stick with paracetamol and codeine. Your article says the OTC version has been withdrawn, but still available to prescribe looking at a drug book I have here. It doesn't list arrhythmia as a contraindication
> 
> I'm at the GP later too for my shoulder


I've just got back - they tried to give me Naproxen but wanted me to take an extra medicine with it (Ompha something) to counteract the digestive effects. TBH the pain isn't so bad so I've said I'm not going there and will used Ibuprofen instead. My physio said it's a good idea to use an anti-inflammatory for a few weeks and it will mean less use of Coco. Then I can just stop!

Good luck with your appointment!


----------



## vickster (1 Apr 2015)

Sounds sensible if the ibuprofen works. My GP always says to take a 400mg one rather than 2x200mg, presumably more potent

Omeprazole is a proton pump inhibitor, reduces acid reflux. Better to take less pills if you can. I've never had an issue with naproxen, but I only take with meals (easier with the 2 x 500mg per day dose)

Cheers!


----------



## Ganymede (1 Apr 2015)

vickster said:


> Sounds sensible if the ibuprofen works. My GP always says to take a 400mg one rather than 2x200mg, presumably more potent
> 
> Omeprazole is a proton pump inhibitor, reduces acid reflux. Better to take less pills if you can. I've never had an issue with naproxen, but I only take with meals (easier with the 2 x 500mg per day dose)
> 
> Cheers!


Cheers! *sinks a big old Cuprofen*


----------



## vickster (1 Apr 2015)

GP thinks there's no impingement or tear, more likely I've pulled a muscle around the front of my arm. No treatment needed, just some gentle mobilisation and avoid sleeping on it if possible. My posture is awful, she has recommended Pilates. It's really not the sort of thing that appeals at all but I have a gym membership so I will give a class a go after Easter.

Good news, all my bloods are fine


----------



## Ganymede (1 Apr 2015)

vickster said:


> GP thinks there's no impingement or tear, more likely I've pulled a muscle around the front of my arm. No treatment needed, just some gentle mobilisation and avoid sleeping on it if possible. My posture is awful, she has recommended Pilates. It's really not the sort of thing that appeals at all but I have a gym membership so I will give a class a go after Easter.
> 
> Good news, all my bloods are fine


That is great news. Have to say that in spite of knowing all about posture etc, mine isn't very good either and I am thinking of doing Pilates too, as well as physio. It is mostly about strengthening your back muscles so your shoulders don't droop forwards and you hunch like wot I am doing now over my keyboard. *sighs*!


----------



## vickster (1 Apr 2015)

I'm seeing physio shortly for knees sigh. Will try to ask if any suggestions for shoulder as is ouchy


----------



## vickster (22 Apr 2015)

Hey @Ganymede how's the recovery going?

I've been back to the GP as my shoulder seems to be getting worse not better. Referral to physio, appointment this afternoon (using private HC, 8-12 week wait on NHS  )


----------



## Ganymede (22 Apr 2015)

Hi Vickster, thanks for asking! I think I have overdone things a bit and am still in quite a bit of pain - seems to have gone backwards in some respects while the soreness of the rasped bone has definitely improved. I still haven't been on my bike but that's partly other factors. I think I will try at the weekend.

Sorry to hear yours isn't any better. I do think physio can be a huge help so I hope that goes well for you


----------



## vickster (22 Apr 2015)

Physio concurs, biceps tendonitis, ultrasound, acupuncture today, a stretch to do, back next week


----------



## Ganymede (23 Apr 2015)

vickster said:


> Physio concurs, biceps tendonitis, ultrasound, acupuncture today, a stretch to do, back next week


Tendonitis is better than tendonosis! It should get better - if you are fond of anti-inflammatories (which should work with -itis) then the stronger Ibuprofen gel is great.


----------



## vickster (23 Apr 2015)

Ganymede said:


> Tendonitis is better than tendonosis! It should get better - if you are fond of anti-inflammatories (which should work with -itis) then the stronger Ibuprofen gel is great.


Well I guess as it's being going on 3 months, albeit untreated, it is moving towards chronic. I am taking naproxen to see if it helps (as well as with the additional ails caused by yesterday's tumble  )


----------



## vickster (29 Apr 2015)

Second physio session, ultrasound and tissue massage/release...and OMG...how tight and inflamed is everything...OUCH 

She does think she can at least fix me this time  Next week, we start strengthening


----------



## Mrs M (29 Apr 2015)

Ouch, hope you're feeling better soon. 
I have just acquired tennis elbow, can barely lift a cup 
Ibuprofen not helping much, (at all). Will probably have to be brave and go back to osteopath, even though it feels like torture.


----------



## vickster (29 Apr 2015)

Mrs M said:


> Ouch, hope you're feeling better soon.
> I have just acquired tennis elbow, can barely lift a cup
> Ibuprofen not helping much, (at all). Will probably have to be brave and go back to osteopath, even though it feels like torture.


If you have tennis elbow, do get it sorted asap. Mine went on too long and needed surgery in the end (the tendon was barely attached at that time). I'm not sure what an osteopath will do? 

Try a tennis elbow support and a good physio (not that either worked for me but 90% of tennis elbows clear up in a few months without surgery etc!  ) And try to stop doing whatever it was that caused it (for me, I think riding a too big bike, possibly computer use)

You could try ice (wrapped in a cloth) or heat (one of those microwave gel packs) or both.


----------



## Mrs M (29 Apr 2015)

Thanks 
May call osteopath first and ask him if he can "sort" it, he's very good and will be honest. He's performed some miracles in the past.
Have to wait a couple of weeks for GP physio but may get sooner through work (especially if not there).
Had to go home early today and it's messed up my long weekend, grr.
Best wishes.


----------



## vickster (29 Apr 2015)

It is a crappy condition but it *should* clear up...rest for now and avoid doing anything that annoys it. I was sort of lucky that it was my left, not dominant arm (I have to be different). At least my shoulder is the right dominant side, not that it helps much

8-12 week for NHS physio here...fortunately I have private HC and managed to get into physio about 5 hours after GP appointment and referral !!


----------



## Ganymede (29 Apr 2015)

Mrs M said:


> Thanks
> May call osteopath first and ask him if he can "sort" it, he's very good and will be honest. He's performed some miracles in the past.
> Have to wait a couple of weeks for GP physio but may get sooner through work (especially if not there).
> Had to go home early today and it's messed up my long weekend, grr.
> Best wishes.


Good luck Mrs M!


----------



## Mrs M (29 Apr 2015)

Ganymede said:


> Good luck Mrs M!


Thank you


----------



## vickster (6 May 2015)

I saw the physio again this morning, shoulder no better so she's referred me to the specialist. I'll get a letter but she thinks it might be the AC joint. So in a couple of weeks, I'm seeing the chap who fixed my elbow a couple of years ago, BUPA have signed off on an MRI so I guess I'll have a better idea at some point soon.

Physio very ouchy, I didn't even manage 15 mins of treatment 

@Mrs M how are you feeling now?


----------



## Ganymede (6 May 2015)

vickster said:


> I saw the physio again this morning, shoulder no better so she's referred me to the specialist. I'll get a letter but she thinks it might be the AC joint. So in a couple of weeks, I'm seeing the chap who fixed my elbow a couple of years ago, BUPA have signed off on an MRI so I guess I'll have a better idea at some point soon.
> 
> Physio very ouchy, I didn't even manage 15 mins of treatment
> 
> @Mrs M how are you feeling now?



Sorry you're no better @vickster. I saw my physio today too as I am getting far too much pain. He wasn't happy with me and did a lot of massage and a bit of releasing on my back. I am seeing the surgeon next week and I'll be interested to hear what he says - physio says the doc might give me a cortisone jab to help me work through it as I am also finding one or two movements just too painful to do 

Glad you've been referred, anyway - an MRI is what you need, I'm amazed how long it takes doctors to decide to order them sometimes.

And yes, @Mrs M, how goes it?


----------



## Mrs M (6 May 2015)

vickster said:


> I saw the physio again this morning, shoulder no better so she's referred me to the specialist. I'll get a letter but she thinks it might be the AC joint. So in a couple of weeks, I'm seeing the chap who fixed my elbow a couple of years ago, BUPA have signed off on an MRI so I guess I'll have a better idea at some point soon.
> 
> Physio very ouchy, I didn't even manage 15 mins of treatment
> 
> @Mrs M how are you feeling now?


Sorry you're still having trouble. 
Hopefully the MRI will show what's up and what they can do to fix it for you 
My tennis elbow is getting better slowly.
Best wishes.


----------



## vickster (6 May 2015)

The physio suggested he'd likely order to confirm the diagnosis. Having bupa will expedite the process, probably still need to wait a week depending on when the preferred radiologist is in clinic to read it. Hopefully won't need to wait a further two weeks for any follow up.

I won't be getting anything fixed before ride London, cycling oddly doesn't cause pain. Dragging the bike around does though  so I'll have to ride it rather than carry or push!


----------



## Mrs M (6 May 2015)

Ganymede said:


> Sorry you're no better @vickster. I saw my physio today too as I am getting far too much pain. He wasn't happy with me and did a lot of massage and a bit of releasing on my back. I am seeing the surgeon next week and I'll be interested to hear what he says - physio says the doc might give me a cortisone jab to help me work through it as I am also finding one or two movements just too painful to do
> 
> Glad you've been referred, anyway - an MRI is what you need, I'm amazed how long it takes doctors to decide to order them sometimes.
> 
> And yes, @Mrs M, how goes it?


Oops, replied to Vickster's quoted post, apologies. 
Hope you get some answers next week. 
My elbow is a lot better but still a bit sore and swollen.
Have rested it over weekend and did some exercises I saw online, waiting for physio.
All the best.


----------



## vickster (7 May 2015)

@Ganymede hope the surgeon can help you out. Cortisone might just help it settle down  I expect I shall be stabbed too, although this surgeon also likes PRP (at least for tendons). I guess it depends what's wrong!


----------



## Ganymede (7 May 2015)

vickster said:


> @Ganymede hope the surgeon can help you out. Cortisone might just help it settle down  I expect I shall be stabbed too, although this surgeon also likes PRP (at least for tendons). I guess it depends what's wrong!


Well I went out on my 'bent today and it .... WAS OK!!! Due in part to the good pummelling I got yesterday from the physio.

I had a go on my hybrid a coupla weeks ago and it was agony, then we had bad weather and high wind and despondency, then today I had to go and take Mum and Dad to the polling station so I cycled over. It was great! I did feel I needed to rest the arm a bit on the way home but of course on a 'bent you can. Only a 6-mile round trip but it was great!


----------



## vickster (12 May 2015)

I'm getting a buzzy feeling and numbness in the fingers in my right hand and my forearm felt a bit funny yesterday sitting at my desk. I have cycled around 70 miles in the last 3 days but with the bg gel gloves with the thick palm pads? Due to shoulder potentially? It was quite painful during Sunday's 50 miles


----------



## hopless500 (12 May 2015)

@vickster - bupa question for you.... do they charge the excess just the once, or do you get charged it for every stage of them doing stuff?


----------



## vickster (12 May 2015)

I don't know, I have an excess free policy

@SatNavSaysStraightOn may know (although I think she has just had her back op)

Why not call them and ask if it's not clear in the policy handbook? As a guess I would think its per condition/overall claim


----------



## hopless500 (12 May 2015)

The renewal docs are somewhere, I'll have a look.


----------



## vickster (12 May 2015)

hopless500 said:


> The renewal docs are somewhere, I'll have a look.


I guess the excess is annual even for existing conditions but I really don't know. Although I now have a personal policy I just kept the same conditions as previous corporate cover. Costs a fair amount but with my suite of ails, it's worth every penny to me!


----------



## hopless500 (12 May 2015)

Mr Hop had to pay excess on several things I think, but I need to double check with them. Well, if I decide to bother with it, that is


----------



## vickster (12 May 2015)

Depends what the issue is. As my GP says, the NHS is great if you have a heart attack, stroke or cancer. But slow for anything musculoskeletal


----------



## vickster (12 May 2015)

Depends what the issue is. As my GP says, the NHS is great if you have a heart attack, stroke or cancer. But slow for anything musculoskeletal 

Section 2.5 of this deals with excess

http://www.bupa.co.uk/~/media/Files/UserDefined/Bby/BBY-membership-guide.pdf


----------



## cyberknight (12 May 2015)

vickster said:


> I'm getting a buzzy feeling and numbness in the fingers in my right hand and my forearm felt a bit funny yesterday sitting at my desk. I have cycled around 70 miles in the last 3 days but with the bg gel gloves with the thick palm pads? Due to shoulder potentially? It was quite painful during Sunday's 50 miles


Sounds like my dodgy shoulder /trapped nerve which can be exactly the same , i have to keep doing physio exercises to keep it at bay .I do find riding on the tops eases it although that might be as @tissot has pointed out my old position was to low at the front so i have recently raised my bars to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## vickster (12 May 2015)

I don't have any exercises at the moment, I see the specialist next Wednesday for a diagnosis and likely an MRI. Physio thinks some impingement


----------



## vickster (12 May 2015)

I think carpal tunnel affects the thumb side, this, if it is the nerve is ulnar, the ring and pinky fingers are the buzzy ones. I know I have a squished nerve in the right and have seen a specialist, who strongly advised against the surgery which sounded horrific with a big and wiggly incision (and I'm not usually squeamish about such things unless metal bits are needed)! 

I'm not sure how big an incision is needed for carpal tunnel

My money right now is on the shoulder as the cause, I could do without it being something else as well! It seems worse now I've carried my heavy rucksack on my shoulder(s)


----------



## fossyant (12 May 2015)

My shoulder injury caused the tingling in fingers. Eventually got injections, two in back and two in trapezius. It was the trapezius that was swollen causing pressure on the brachial plexus.


----------



## Ganymede (12 May 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Mr Hop had to pay excess on several things I think, but I need to double check with them. Well, if I decide to bother with it, that is


Hi hopless - my insurer (AXA PPP) charges the excess once a year I think. So if your treatment goes over the end of the financial year you can end up paying twice for the same gig. Ring them and ask them - ime they are usually pretty good on the phone.

I went back to my surgeon today - he said not to worry about the continued pain/increased pain and gave me a cortisone jab, which has of course instantly calmed it down due to the local anaesthetic in it. He's not alarmed which has calmed me down a bit! But lordy I have had some bad nights' sleep recently.

Good luck all with their shoulders of doom!


----------



## vickster (12 May 2015)

fossyant said:


> My shoulder injury caused the tingling in fingers. Eventually got injections, two in back and two in trapezius. It was the trapezius that was swollen causing pressure on the brachial plexus.


I don't think this is muscular given how crunchy, clunky and grindy it is . No pain around my back or shoulder blade, the pain is more around the socket and the front of my arm, a little bit at the back but above the shoulder blade


----------



## Ganymede (12 May 2015)

vickster said:


> I don't think this is muscular given how crunchy, clunky and grindy it is . No pain around my back or shoulder blade, the pain is more around the socket and the front of my arm, a little bit at the back but above the shoulder blade


oooooooooooooooouuuuuuuuccccchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhy! Sympathies!


----------



## vickster (21 May 2015)

@Ganymede is the steroid still helping?

I saw the specialist yesterday, it would appear that the biceps is the issue, getting trapped and irritated due to my crap posture, sitting at desk using mouse and cycling won't be helping either  back to physio, he said a few months dealing with the cause needed. If doesn't get better, he can inject steroid too, although as ever not a cure. He said not to worry about the crunching if it's not unduly painful. Everything else looked ok on the ultrasound


----------



## Ganymede (21 May 2015)

vickster said:


> @Ganymede is the steroid still helping?
> 
> I saw the specialist yesterday, it would appear that the biceps is the issue, getting trapped and irritated due to my crap posture, sitting at desk using mouse and cycling won't be helping either  back to physio, he said a few months dealing with the cause needed. If doesn't get better, he can inject steroid too, although as ever not a cure. He said not to worry about the crunching if it's not unduly painful. Everything else looked ok on the ultrasound


I blame the modern office for a lot! Aaaand.... it's time for a recumbent! Glad everything else is ok and I hope the physio helps. We all have such rounded backs these days I'm afraid.


----------



## vickster (21 May 2015)

Ganymede said:


> I blame the modern office for a lot! Aaaand.... it's time for a recumbent! Glad everything else is ok and I hope the physio helps. We all have such rounded backs these days I'm afraid.


The specialist suggested pilates, so just need to find somewhere that isn't silly expensive and at the weekend!


----------



## Ganymede (22 May 2015)

vickster said:


> The specialist suggested pilates, so just need to find somewhere that isn't silly expensive and at the weekend!


Yes I think I should be doing pilates too.


----------



## Falco Frank (23 May 2015)

Ganymede said:


> Aaaand.... it's time for a recumbent!



Yes .... Come over to the dark comfy side.


----------



## vickster (23 May 2015)

Eek not on the congested roads I ride on!! I've fairly recently joined the SS dark side however


----------



## Ganymede (19 Jun 2015)

Bad news. The pain has been getting worse over the last few weeks and the physio told me yesterday that he thinks I am developing a post-surgical frozen shoulder.



It differs from a regular-style frozen shoulder in a couple of ways:

1 (good): a normal frozen shoulder can take up to 2.5 years to disappear (it is a self-limiting condition). Post-surgical ones take only up to 12 months to go away by themselves.

2 (bad): you can have a regular one operated on to shorten the time. Post-surgical ones cannot be operated on because of the extra trauma.

I have to wait to see the surgeon next week to have this confirmed and he may not agree with the physio's diagnosis but having seen my identical twin sister go through this I think I know what's coming. At least I am ok riding my recumbent, THANK GOODNESS I have it - I have been using it quite a bit recently too. But I am in pain all the time and not a happy bunny. At least I can stop doing the worst of my physio exercises, it was so painful that I used to sort of howl when I did it. Every cloud, eh?

@vickster I hope you are ok, or at least a bit better, and enjoying your SS.


----------



## vickster (19 Jun 2015)

Oh dear, but hopefully it can be worked on quickly 

My shoulder feels a bit better. Movement is still quite restricted in terms of reaching behind my back. Physio acupunctured me again on Wednesday. Next week she's going to start working on getting my shoulder retracted and shoulder blades into the right position.

I had a sports massage a couple of weeks back which at least helped my stiff neck, deuce my best efforts to wreck it again the next day (long story)

My hand is still giving me gip, as are my knees, onward and upwards eh. Still trying to cycle at least 100 miles a week though!


----------



## Ganymede (19 Jun 2015)

vickster said:


> Oh dear, but hopefully it can be worked on quickly
> 
> My shoulder feels a bit better. Movement is still quite restricted in terms of reaching behind my back. Physio acupunctured me again on Wednesday. Next week she's going to start working on getting my shoulder retracted and shoulder blades into the right position.
> 
> ...


Massage is wonderful isn't it. My sister recommends one of those infra-red things you can plug in and wear while you're sitting down. I'm looking into getting one.

As you say, onwards and upwards....


----------



## vickster (19 Jun 2015)

Hmm I have to say sports massage done properly hurts. The masseur said I should go every week, but I have to pay and there are more enjoyable things to spend on 

A wheat pack can be soothing as a cheap alternative


----------



## vickster (8 Sep 2015)

@Ganymede How's your shoulder doing?

I'm off to see the specialist again tomorrow as mine isn't getting better, it did for a bit with physio, but has flared up again and I'm fed up with it!  
Private HC won't cover any more physio at this point so I'll see what the specialist suggests, I expect a steroid jab as we discussed last time. I shall probably walk to the hospital rather than drive or cycle (it's only a mile) as both could be challenging with a wibbly numb shoulder / upper arm!


----------



## Ganymede (9 Sep 2015)

vickster said:


> @Ganymede How's your shoulder doing?
> 
> I'm off to see the specialist again tomorrow as mine isn't getting better, it did for a bit with physio, but has flared up again and I'm fed up with it!
> Private HC won't cover any more physio at this point so I'll see what the specialist suggests, I expect a steroid jab as we discussed last time. I shall probably walk to the hospital rather than drive or cycle (it's only a mile) as both could be challenging with a wibbly numb shoulder / upper arm!


Hi Vickster, thanks for asking. You are right not to cycle as you might get what happened to me the first time I had a steroid jab, I got a "steroid flare" which made my arm going completely limp.

However: take note of how much actual extra relief/improvement you get. Mine was honestly not that much, the second one made no difference and then I got a third mega-one guided under x-ray with added water to open the joint, which was not only the MOST EXCRUTIATING THING I HAVE EVER EXPERIENCED but also made no difference either after the initial effect had worn off. They add local anaesthetic so it's easy to thing you are CURED! CURED!!!! HEALED FOR EVER!! the minute they do it!

Mine is still frozen but I have moved on from the most painful phase. My doc gave me amytriptaline for the referred nerve pain (at my suggestion actually!) and as you take it at night it conks you out so if you are missing sleep because of it (which boy oh boy was I) this helps. If you get this drug let me know and I will give you some tips as it can make you woozy.

At least I can ride my 'bent, though I am steering clear of my upwrong as I would not want to lean forward on my arm like that.

I was getting very stiff from compensating for my shoulder and had a wonderful gentle session with my osteopath the other day which has improved life too. Still a total drag but not so awful and distressing as before!

Good luck!


----------



## vickster (9 Sep 2015)

Yes, I've had steroid jabs before (elbow, hand and knee), with and without success. I realise even if they help it's just temporary and hence, I'm not over enthused (have waited 4 months since the diagnosis). The other thing I can ask about is platelet rich plasma, this specialist has given it me to before for tennis elbow, it didn't help but that was a much more fubar'ed tendon! Now that does hurt, as they can't use any anaesthetic as it kills the cells 

I still have pretty good movement through the range albeit with obvious pain at certain points. Sleep isn't too much of a problem, I am much more sore first thing though, at the time I am trying to do my bra up (I can't get used to that front fastening and twist round method)! My arm does feel heavy and achy a lot of the time, and it's preventing me from doing the physio for my knees fully and using a foam roller for my legs as I can't put my not insubstantial weight through my arm for long 

Joints and tendons are the bane of my life!


----------



## cyberknight (9 Sep 2015)

Feck
Hope @Ganymede and @vickster get sorted asap .


----------



## Dayvo (9 Sep 2015)

It costs a lot of money, but I swear by the pain genie: http://www.paingenie.com/

I'd had a dodgy back for many years (propping - rugby -, hod carrying, fast bowling - cricket, not bowls) and then a frozen shoulder in both shoulders (the right one being the worst), had some treatment last winter, plus regular shoulder/back massages, and the pain and inhibition has disappeared. 

I will be buying one myself in the autumn to treat a few more troublesome aches, but I absolutely recommend them.


----------



## vickster (9 Sep 2015)

No steroid jab, but need to have an MRI. Possible labral tear. Different presentation to before and very crunchy shoulder


----------



## Ganymede (9 Sep 2015)

vickster said:


> No steroid jab, but need to have an MRI. Possible labral tear. Different presentation to before and very crunchy shoulder


Oh dear. But a good diagnosis is absolutely key. I'm often surprised at how long they wait to do an MRI - I know they're expensive but they can save so much messing around and useless lesser treatments. I hope you get the right treatment soon!


Dayvo said:


> It costs a lot of money, but I swear by the pain genie: http://www.paingenie.com/
> 
> I'd had a dodgy back for many years (propping - rugby -, hod carrying, fast bowling - cricket, not bowls) and then a frozen shoulder in both shoulders (the right one being the worst), had some treatment last winter, plus regular shoulder/back massages, and the pain and inhibition has disappeared.
> 
> I will be buying one myself in the autumn to treat a few more troublesome aches, but I absolutely recommend them.


That's interesting - I am using an infra-red heat pad which is really soothing but I will have a proper look at that website. Always good to hear from a fellow sufferer, even though I feel very sorry for your suffering - one frozen shoulder is horrible, two is just ghastly, so sympathies.


----------



## vickster (9 Sep 2015)

I do have private healthcare though and they signed off on the MRI ages ago. He did diagnose the tendonitis with ultrasound. However, the presentation has changed and he is now thinking it could be a posterior labral tear, with a cyst sitting on the nerve, rare but not unheard of. Jeez 

MRI should be in the next week, with another appointment booked for next Wednesday to review and discuss


----------



## fossyant (9 Sep 2015)

Let's see what the MRI says.

My shoulder decompression was the best thing I did, but it took 18 months to be what I expected. They say 3 to 6 months, but if you are used to being very active, then it's loads longer as it doesn't settle quite as much. Yeh a sofa spud would be happy. You realise your expectations are higher. It does get there.


----------



## vickster (9 Sep 2015)

I won't be able to do anything surgical for 6 months for work reasons so here's hoping that's not the only treatment!


----------



## Ganymede (9 Sep 2015)

fossyant said:


> Let's see what the MRI says.
> 
> My shoulder decompression was the best thing I did, but it took 18 months to be what I expected. They say 3 to 6 months, but if you are used to being very active, then it's loads longer as it doesn't settle quite as much. Yeh a sofa spud would be happy. You realise your expectations are higher. It does get there.


This is really true. My info sheet for my decompression said heavy lifting after 4 weeks which is bolux. I pointed this out to the consultant and he was a bit alarmed that the sheet said that *rolls eyes so hard they hurt*. My feeling is that in order to recover quickly you have to become very inactive. I went hiking 4 weeks after my op and found that surprisingly painful, from the need to swing your arms or use a stick!

Good luck @vickster and let us know what they tell you. More hugs!


----------



## fossyant (9 Sep 2015)

vickster said:


> I won't be able to do anything surgical for 6 months for work reasons so here's hoping that's not the only treatment!



stuff work to some extent... I'm NHS but when/if my op comes up I will get it. It may stop my sickness record of single days being off work sick less. My managers have been good as they know the pain I am in everyday, but I get clear ups, that I take more and more pain killers that they don't see, then I get up one morning and can't do it. A day in bed helps. Back next day feeling like crap but I do it.


----------



## Ganymede (9 Sep 2015)

fossyant said:


> stuff work to some extent... I'm NHS but when/if my op comes up I will get it. It may stop my sickness record of single days being off work sick less. My managers have been good as they know the pain I am in everyday, but I get clear ups, that I take more and more pain killers that they don't see, then I get up one morning and can't do it. A day in bed helps. Back next day feeling like crap but I do it.


----------



## vickster (9 Sep 2015)

I'd love to stuff work but right now I can't...


----------



## Ganymede (9 Sep 2015)

vickster said:


> I'd love to stuff work but right now I can't...


I actually lost a job as a result of my shoulder, so keep b*ggering on! 

Have to say in my case it was probably just as well - I would have been in full-time rehearsals at the time my Mum was rushed into hospital a few weeks ago. Mum said it wasn't much of a silver lining for me but I think it is a silver lining to be available to your loved ones in distress.


----------



## vickster (9 Sep 2015)

I'll send you a PM


----------



## vickster (11 Sep 2015)

Hmm I've been reading around this potential posterior labral tear jobbie and it seems that it's usually from throwing a ball a lot (which I don't do) or from a trauma, direct fall...the only time I am aware of injuring my right shoulder in recent memory was when I got knocked off my bike in Feb 2014! It was deemed a soft tissue injury, quite nasty bruise from recollection but it was minor compared to the main injury and seemed to clear up in a few weeks, so I've not given it much thought. I'll have to quiz the specialist when I see him to get the MRI results next week!


----------



## Ganymede (11 Sep 2015)

vickster said:


> Hmm I've been reading around this potential posterior labral tear jobbie and it seems that it's usually from throwing a ball a lot (which I don't do) or from a trauma, direct fall...the only time I am aware of injuring my right shoulder in recent memory was when I got knocked off my bike in Feb 2014! It was deemed a soft tissue injury, quite nasty bruise from recollection but it was minor compared to the main injury and seemed to clear up in a few weeks, so I've not given it much thought. I'll have to quiz the specialist when I see him to get the MRI results next week!


That does sound a bit unlikely! - but shoulders are strange beasts...


----------



## vickster (14 Sep 2015)

MRI done this morning, results on Wednesday. Of course, I can't see anything amiss on the images I've been given (I do clearly appear to have some bones however, surrounded by streaky bacon  )


----------



## Ganymede (14 Sep 2015)

vickster said:


> (I do clearly appear to have some bones however, surrounded by streaky bacon  )



Well that's good, at least!!


----------



## cyberknight (15 Sep 2015)

Ganymede said:


> I actually lost a job as a result of my shoulder, so keep b*ggering on!
> 
> Have to say in my case it was probably just as well - I would have been in full-time rehearsals at the time my Mum was rushed into hospital a few weeks ago. Mum said it wasn't much of a silver lining for me but I think it is a silver lining to be available to your loved ones in distress.


Indeed, i was called at work to come home when my dad didnt have much time .


----------



## vickster (17 Sep 2015)

Tear in labrum confirmed. Very tight and weak muscles around shoulder, so going to try physio and strengthening for a while. There is a surgical fix but now not Right time. Will see how it is at end November. Poss get fixed just before Xmas if necessary or wait until March


----------



## Ganymede (18 Sep 2015)

Sorry to hear that 

At least you have a diagnosis and can start working on it.

Ironically yesterday and today I have felt some extra movement in my frozen shoulder - I'm not celebrating yet but perhaps it is loosening up.

Good luck!


----------



## Dayvo (18 Sep 2015)

Ganymede said:


> Sorry to hear that
> 
> At least you have a diagnosis and can start working on it.
> 
> ...



Read up on pain genie! You won't regret it.


----------



## vickster (23 Sep 2015)

Well after a very ouchy physio session to try to relieve some of the pain and inflammation, my shoulder has been mummified with a huge amount of tape to hold the joint in the right position. It's pretty uncomfortable and I don't think I'll be able to cycle much while it's on as I can't really move my arm fully


----------



## Ganymede (24 Sep 2015)

vickster said:


> Well after a very ouchy physio session to try to relieve some of the pain and inflammation, my shoulder has been mummified with a huge amount of tape to hold the joint in the right position. It's pretty uncomfortable and I don't think I'll be able to cycle much while it's on as I can't really move my arm fully


Ooh dear, that sounds awkward. What an odd feeling that must be. I hope it works for you!


----------



## AM1 (11 Oct 2015)

Sat in bed scrolling through various posts when I found this. I have been diagnosed as having either an impingement or torn rotator cuff in my right shoulder which I am having a MRI scan for in a couple of weeks to confirm 

I didn't realise how common this injury is, however for me it has been really debilitating, I'm a really active person and although I can still cycle I can't do much else!, I cannot raise my right arm more than 45deg although I can push/ pull things I cannot lift without having to use my left arm to support my right which makes things really awkward 

I have no idea how I did this and it's driving me mad, I'm not a couch potato...


----------



## vickster (11 Oct 2015)

How old are you? Do you do other sports, such as swimming? You might have done it just reaching, moving awkwardly etc

Are you having physio, best pay for it privately if you can, don't faff around with the NHS

That said, if it is a torn rotator cuff, you might need surgery 

The surgeon I am seeing has a very good website which explains all the various shoulder ails, causes and treatments 

Rotator cuff http://thelondonshoulderpartnership.co.uk/shoulder-information/shoulder/rotator-cuff-tear
Impingement 

http://www.thelondonshoulderpartnership.co.uk/shoulder-information/shoulder/shoulder-impingement


----------



## AM1 (11 Oct 2015)

Thanks Vickster, I've just turned 50 so it's all downhill now!,I am seeing a consultant again in a private hospital via NHS week after next then see what happens from there but doing my own self diagnosis I cannot see how physio will fix this but you never know....


----------



## vickster (11 Oct 2015)

AM1 said:


> Thanks Vickster, I've just turned 50 so it's all downhill now!,I am seeing a consultant again in a private hospital via NHS week after next then see what happens from there but doing my own self diagnosis I cannot see how physio will fix this but you never know....


I think rotator cuff tears do become more common with age. If you need surgery, be a while off the bike (months rather than weeks) so try to get it done over the winter if you can


----------



## AM1 (11 Oct 2015)

Best get pedalling now then whilst I can because I love cycling in the winter!, thanks for the info


----------



## vickster (11 Oct 2015)

AM1 said:


> Best get pedalling now then whilst I can because I love cycling in the winter!, thanks for the info


Any surgeon should allow time for physio to work prior to getting knife happy IMO!


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 Oct 2015)

About 10 years ago I suffered a torn rotator cuff while recovering from knee surgery. During the time that my leg was immobilised (with no weight bearing) I over-used my right arm (eg lifting myself using the handles on the tube). So my shoulder recovery took place at the same time as my leg recovery. 

It got better on its own basically, with lots of rest plus frequent gentle exercises. It took quite a few months. I don't recall exactly how long.


----------



## midlife (11 Oct 2015)

vickster said:


> How old are you? Do you do other sports, such as swimming? You might have done it just reaching, moving awkwardly etc
> 
> Are you having physio, best pay for it privately if you can, don't faff around with the NHS
> 
> ...



Thanks for the link to the site. Very sensible information. Frozen shoulder for me , 

Shaun


----------



## vickster (11 Oct 2015)

midlife said:


> Thanks for the link to the site. Very sensible information. Frozen shoulder for me ,
> 
> Shaun


Cheers, he's a very sensible specialist. Fixed my tennis elbow a couple of years ago, very neat scar! 

Hope the shoulder gets better. Posterior Labral tear and GIRD syndrome here, lots of sleeper stretches to do! I didn't realise there is such a plethora of shoulder conditions!


----------



## Ganymede (11 Oct 2015)

@AM1 and @midlife 

Sorry to hear of your troubles. Shoulders are complex and you never realise how much you rely on them till something goes wrong. 50-ish is the classic age to have trouble but it can be earlier or later. I won't add to @vickster's excellent advice but just wanted to add sympathy.


----------



## AM1 (12 Oct 2015)

Many thanks for all your support (no pun intended)


----------



## AM1 (4 Nov 2015)

So finally had MRI today which was a strange experience to say the least, go back Monday to find out what's to do


----------



## Ganymede (4 Nov 2015)

AM1 said:


> So finally had MRI today which was a strange experience to say the least, go back Monday to find out what's to do


Yes it is very odd! But looking at the results onscreen is amazing. I hope you get a useful diagnosis!


----------



## vickster (5 Nov 2015)

The radiologist didn't actually pick up my labral tear, the surgeon did. MRI report came back all clear apart from a bit of inflammation!


----------



## AM1 (9 Nov 2015)

So got the results today of the MRI and it's Calcific Tendonitis, tell you what, it's really odd looking at an image of your insides


----------



## Neilsmith (9 Nov 2015)

Hope you all recover very soon. I have been off my bikes for just over 3 weeks with injury so I can sympathise I'm finding it frustrating. I am also waiting for an MRI two weeks in to an eight week wait. Luckily I can go private because of work so will now not have to wait the rest of the 6 weeks, so there is some chance of getting a diagnosis and treatment soon.


----------



## AM1 (9 Nov 2015)

I told the wife what the diagnosis was was when I got home and it's a straightforward repair, so no worries I also mentioned to her that whilst the consultant was showing me the scan images he pointed out various bits and pieces including the base of my brain, oh so you do have one was her reply....


----------



## Neilsmith (9 Nov 2015)

Glad it's a straightforward repair good news


----------



## Ganymede (9 Nov 2015)

Good news @AM1! Hope it's sorted soon.


----------



## vickster (29 Nov 2015)

I saw the surgeon again on Wednesday, and due to the lack of improvement he says there's no option other than to surgically repair the labrum  

For work and holiday reasons, I'll be booking in to have it done in mid March. He was very specific that there would be no outdoors cycling for some time after the op, at least 3 months looking at the rehab schedule on his website for the particular surgery, possibly longer. So that's next spring/summer screwed on the bike


----------



## Neilsmith (29 Nov 2015)

vickster said:


> I saw the surgeon again on Wednesday, and due to the lack of improvement he says there's no option other than to surgically repair the labrum
> 
> For work and holiday reasons, I'll be booking in to have it done in mid March. He was very specific that there would be no outdoors cycling for some time after the op, at least 3 months looking at the rehab schedule on his website for the particular surgery, possibly longer. So that's next spring/summer screwed on the bike


That's a shame hope it all goes by quickly and your back on the bike


----------



## vickster (29 Nov 2015)

Neilsmith said:


> That's a shame hope it all goes by quickly and your back on the bike


Cheers

Did you get your MRI and diagnosis?


----------



## Neilsmith (29 Nov 2015)

vickster said:


> Cheers
> 
> Did you get your MRI and diagnosis?


Sadly not yet my MRI got cancelled due to the private health care from work insisting I see a consultant first. Which has turned into a bit of a delay, my Dr said they would write to the consultant, when I rang a week later he said he hadn't had time to do it, all he had to do was dictate it to a digi recorder for his secretary to type. I already know the spinal consultants in the private hospital he is writing to can't see my till around the 3rd week of December.
It will still be quicker than the NHS but longer than I had hoped, the annoying thing is the consultant will likely send me for the MRI which I could have had 2 weeks ago, don't you love red tape!


----------



## vickster (29 Nov 2015)

I too have private insurance, bupa insist on a referral from either GP or physio which can be a bit inconvenient, but generally things are turned around quickly. Indeed, I just sit with the GP while they write the letter to the consultant. The physio does so before I see the specialist.

I do get frustrated by the limits they place on physio appointments, seemingly after a while they would prefer a more invasive approach. In this case, they have a point, as physio isn't really helping

I'm lucky to have a very good private hospital 10 minutes from home, with very good facilities and consultants (at least knees and shoulders for me)

Is yours a disc issue?


----------



## Neilsmith (29 Nov 2015)

vickster said:


> I too have private insurance, bupa insist on a referral from either GP or physio which can be a bit inconvenient, but generally things are turned around quickly. Indeed, I just sit with the GP while they write the letter to the consultant. The physio does so before I see the specialist.
> 
> I do get frustrated by the limits they place on physio appointments, seemingly after a while they would prefer a more invasive approach. In this case, they have a point, as physio isn't really helping
> 
> ...


Don't know what the issue is yet which is why I will probably need the MRI. Sadly my insurance won't let the Dr send me for an MRI has to come from a consultant which is a bit of a delay. My Drs surgery has recently been taken over by the local health board and it's a shambles compared to what it used to be before my original Dr retired.


----------



## vickster (29 Nov 2015)

Are you already having physio privately? Can they not refer you for an MRI?


----------



## Neilsmith (29 Nov 2015)

vickster said:


> Are you already having physio privately? Can they not refer you for an MRI?


Not having physio at the moment I wanted to find out what was causing the problem before seeking treatment. Early on I tried some excercises for sciatica but the problem just kept getting worse so I thought it would be prudent to wait


----------



## vickster (29 Nov 2015)

Probably a disc issue if it's sciatica

Likelihood that the consultant will send you for physio regardless of the diagnosis unless there's paralysis risk for example (been there, 20 years ago, big scar)

Good luck


----------



## vickster (13 Mar 2016)

vickster said:


> I saw the surgeon again on Wednesday, and due to the lack of improvement he says there's no option other than to surgically repair the labrum
> 
> For work and holiday reasons, I'll be booking in to have it done in mid March. He was very specific that there would be no outdoors cycling for some time after the op, at least 3 months looking at the rehab schedule on his website for the particular surgery, possibly longer. So that's next spring/summer screwed on the bike



Not sure where the last 3.5 months have gone, but my shoulder op is on Wednesday 

How's yours now @Ganymede.


----------



## Ganymede (15 Mar 2016)

Ooh good luck vickster! (sorry I've not been on CC much recently so I didn't see this till today). I hope it goes really well for you.

Mine's still improving thanks - I did a keep fit class last night and realised it was definitely better than before Christmas.

I will think of you tomorrow!

G


----------



## Katherine (15 Mar 2016)

Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## classic33 (15 Mar 2016)

Best o'luck. Lousy way to spend Paddy's Day, recovering from an operation.


----------



## vickster (16 Mar 2016)

classic33 said:


> Best o'luck. Lousy way to spend Paddy's Day, recovering from an operation.


I'm not Irish so not something I've ever considered celebrating to be honest (I do share a birthday with Orange Day but that's not the same)

It's the months off the bike that is the biggest p!sser. Sigh


----------



## vickster (16 Mar 2016)

User13710 said:


> Hope it goes well for you tomorrow Vickster, good luck.


Thanks  lying on hospital bed waiting for nurse et al. I only got back from Florida on
Sunday and am horribly jet lagged. Not slept much so they'll probably need less knock out juice!


----------



## Katherine (16 Mar 2016)

Happy dreams


----------



## kiwifruit (16 Mar 2016)

Hope it goes well, good luck.


----------



## vickster (16 Mar 2016)

I'm done. Arm dead. V odd feeling


----------



## vickster (17 Mar 2016)

Oh my, I want my nerve block back! Wowsers


----------



## fossyant (17 Mar 2016)

Ouch. Yep, I remember when mine wore off. I was kicked out same day.


----------



## vickster (17 Mar 2016)

The private code included a night stay so took advantage, especially of the oramorph


----------



## craigwend (17 Mar 2016)

Did you get the free tattoo ?  
(operation best thing that happened for me - can't believe it's been 8 years)


----------



## vickster (17 Mar 2016)

craigwend said:


> Did you get the free tattoo ?
> (operation best thing that happened for me - can't believe it's been 8 years)


Yes complete with surgeon initials (pre op rubbish selfie)


----------



## Ganymede (18 Mar 2016)

vickster said:


> View attachment 121916
> 
> Yes complete with surgeon initials (pre op rubbish selfie)


Classy!

The nerve block is really weird isn't it - your arm feels like it belongs to someone else.

I hope the pain's not too bad today - I was told to take lots of painkillers so I could complete my physio exercises!

Carry on healing!


----------



## vickster (18 Mar 2016)

I wasn't given anything to do physio wise just move it around a bit, which really hurts!

See surgeon in 3 weeks, guess the torture proper will then start


----------



## Ganymede (18 Mar 2016)

vickster said:


> I wasn't given anything to do physio wise just move it around a bit, which really hurts!
> 
> See surgeon in 3 weeks, guess the torture proper will then start


ooer!


----------



## craigwend (18 Mar 2016)

vickster said:


> View attachment 121916
> 
> Yes complete with surgeon initials (pre op rubbish selfie)


' Surgeons initials' - thats BUPA for you


----------



## vickster (18 Mar 2016)

craigwend said:


> ' Surgeons initials' - thats BUPA for you


Lol I guess he does for his NHS patients too


----------



## AM1 (20 Mar 2016)

Well it's now my turn on Tuesday for the subacromial decompression procedure,can't say that I'm looking forward to it but I cannot stand the pain much longer so I have no choice


----------



## vickster (20 Mar 2016)

Take it easy. I'm trying not to take opiates in the day but still needing to be comfortable at night

Don't know how much info you've been given, and of course protocol varies from surgeon to surgeon, but my shoulder specialist has very good info on his site for different procedures

http://thelondonshoulderpartnership.co.uk/shoulder-information/32/subacromial-decompression
http://thelondonshoulderpartnership.co.uk/shoulder-information/47/sub-acromial-decompression

Good luck


----------



## jefmcg (20 Mar 2016)

vickster said:


> View attachment 121916
> 
> Yes complete with surgeon initials (pre op rubbish selfie)


After looking at this again, I'm sure.

That's not initials. He's tagged you.


----------



## jefmcg (20 Mar 2016)

AM1 said:


> View attachment 122231
> Well it's now my turn on Tuesday for the subacromial decompression procedure,can't say that I'm looking forward to it but I cannot stand the pain much longer so I have no choice



The good thing about being in pain is it's a no brainer. You know you are making the right decision.

Good luck and GWS!


----------



## Ganymede (20 Mar 2016)

AM1 said:


> View attachment 122231
> Well it's now my turn on Tuesday for the subacromial decompression procedure,can't say that I'm looking forward to it but I cannot stand the pain much longer so I have no choice


Good luck!


----------



## ufkacbln (20 Mar 2016)

@craigwend and @vickster both have the same tattoo as Katie Hopkins!







Is this some secretive cult we need to know about?


----------



## vickster (20 Mar 2016)

Who?


----------



## vickster (20 Mar 2016)

jefmcg said:


> My friend just had a decompression done. She's been in pain for months, and could no longer do the things she enjoyed (I met her when she coached me rowing, and she's moved to running and cycling). She also had trouble walking or driving. Her problem is a congenital degeneration of her discs. The procedure was a success, but it's pretty serious surgery. She's out and about and her pain is much reduced. She's doing really well, but is a long way from being back on a bike or running - physio just laughs when she asks "how long?"
> 
> The good thing about being in pain is it's a no brainer. You know you are making the right decision.
> 
> Good luck and GWS!


Wasn't it her spine not shoulder?? The other poster is referring to scrape of acromium not disc


----------



## jefmcg (20 Mar 2016)

vickster said:


> Who?


Yup. That's the spirit. The first rule of fight club is, you do not talk about fight club.

Definitely a cult.


----------



## jefmcg (20 Mar 2016)

vickster said:


> Wasn't it her spine not shoulder?? The other poster is referring to scrape of acromium not disc


serves me right for writing on a subject I am completely ignorant of.
post edited.
I'll stick to movie quotes from now on.


----------



## craigwend (20 Mar 2016)

Cunobelin said:


> @craigwend and @vickster both have the same tattoo as Katie Hopkins!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's not an 'Op-Tattoo' - that's a target


----------



## AM1 (20 Mar 2016)

vickster said:


> Wasn't it her spine not shoulder?? The other poster is referring to scrape of acromium not disc



The thing that is really bothering me is how long I will be off the bike for, I've trained really hard over the winter and I am now covering distances I could only have dreamt of 12 months ago

My consultant said post op that if it hurts don't do it so hoping to be back on the bike by the weekend


----------



## vickster (20 Mar 2016)

I'm expecting to be off for at least 4 months...my surgeon told me I'd be able to use a turbo sooner. No driving for 8 weeks either (which seems quite normal for shoulder arthroscopy having spoken to a colleague who had some calcific deposit removed)

I can't even lift my arm comfortably

Did you look at the link I posted, which says... Please note it can take 9 months following surgery until the pre-operative symptoms have settled!


----------



## AM1 (20 Mar 2016)

vickster said:


> I'm expecting to be off for at least 4 months...my surgeon told me I'd be able to use a turbo sooner. No driving for 8 weeks either (which seems quite normal for shoulder arthroscopy having spoken to a colleague who had some calcific deposit removed)
> 
> I can't even lift my arm comfortably
> 
> Did you look at the link I posted, which says... Please note it can take 9 months following surgery until the pre-operative symptoms have settled!



Yes I did thank you, trying to be positive!, my consultant has stated no driving for 2 weeks then go back to see him after week 3 and take it from there although work are expecting me back in week 4, we shall see about that, I'm determined not to be off my bike for very long though!


----------



## vickster (20 Mar 2016)

I'm going back to work after 2.5 weeks (before I see surgeon, to a desk job) as a contractor I can't afford to be off longer. I don't expect it to be easy though (my physio thought I should be off for 6-8 weeks  ). Probably depends on the nature of your job and also which arm (mine is dominant right)

I would assume at least 8 weeks off bike. Although my case is different as its a repair and not a scrape, and it is posterior upon which cycling places far more stress apparently...the surgeon was very specific about this when we first discussed the surgery knowing I'm a cyclist

With past knee operations I've been back on bike within 6 weeks, 3 months though following tennis elbow repair


----------



## AM1 (20 Mar 2016)

I'm in the motor trade where there is no such thing as 'light duties', so I'm not going back until I'm ready!

With my case I had 2 choices, either do nothing and let the excess calcium build up and rub it's way through the tendon or have it scraped, so no choice really because if I left it I would have an even bigger problem

It's strange that when I'm riding the bike I have little or no pain, it's only when I'm lifting, pulling, pushing that the pain kicks in which I cannot live with any longer because I'm doing those movements day in day out

Hope everything goes well for you!


----------



## Ganymede (20 Mar 2016)

AM1 said:


> Yes I did thank you, trying to be positive!, my consultant has stated no driving for 2 weeks then go back to see him after week 3 and take it from there although work are expecting me back in week 4, we shall see about that, I'm determined not to be off my bike for very long though!


I drove my car exactly 14 days after my (same) op and felt distinctly unsafe - I actually left it another few days before I tried again. I'm afraid you will find the position you need to be on your bike will be difficult for a while, you can't lean comfortably on your arms, and if the road is bumpy you feel it really badly You also need to be able to react quickly and look over your shoulder. I have a recumbent which I rode instead, but even then I couldn't do much. Sorry to be a downer but you mustn't put too much strain on it or you could end up with a frozen shoulder, which I did, which is hellish.

You'll probably be fine, just listen to your body!


----------



## fossyant (21 Mar 2016)

AM1 said:


> View attachment 122231
> Well it's now my turn on Tuesday for the subacromial decompression procedure,can't say that I'm looking forward to it but I cannot stand the pain much longer so I have no choice



Who have you got at Stockport. Mr Warren Smith did my decompression. All fine now.


----------



## AM1 (21 Mar 2016)

fossyant said:


> Who have you got at Stockport. Mr Warren Smith did my decompression. All fine now.



My surgeon is Matt Ravenscroft, I'm being 'done' at the Alexandra in Cheadle


----------



## fossyant (21 Mar 2016)

AM1 said:


> My surgeon is Matt Ravescroft, I'm being 'done' at the Alexandra in Cheadle



I know of Mr Ravenscroft. He's very good.


----------



## AM1 (23 Mar 2016)

Well I've been done, I was booked in as a day case but had a couple of complications so didn't get home till very late last night , apparently my heart BPM dropped below 40 which gave the anethetist a wake up call, I also became very dehydrated so my advice is to make sure you have plenty to drink the night before

To early yet to say if it has been a success but fingers crossed


----------



## vickster (23 Mar 2016)

Wow that's bloody compared to mine . Appears to be a lack of steristrips which may explain it though. I can take my steristrips and dressings off today as the week has passed

Heal well


----------



## AM1 (23 Mar 2016)

If it's to graphic I'll delete it lol


----------



## vickster (23 Mar 2016)

Doesn't bother me 

My dressings are off, tiny holes with bruising around...giving some indication of the brutal reality of arthroscopy 

Did you have a nerve block? How's the pain?


----------



## AM1 (23 Mar 2016)

No nerve block and the pains ok at the moment, just taking anti inflammatory and paracetamol at the moment, they did change one of the dressings before I came out, I will change them again tomorrow


----------



## AM1 (26 Mar 2016)

vickster said:


> Doesn't bother me
> 
> My dressings are off, tiny holes with bruising around...giving some indication of the brutal reality of arthroscopy
> 
> Did you have a nerve block? How's the pain?



So 4 days on and the dressings are off, seem to have 4 holes, 2 with stitches and a huge bruise on my bicep ( stop sniggering, I'm only skinny lol )


----------



## vickster (26 Mar 2016)

Ouch! I have 3 almost healed tiny nicks on my shoulder  like the one on the top of yours. Some bruising around the portals but you look like you've been in the wars. I'm guessing they had to stitch because you bled a lot? No holes down my arm, different surgical technique or location of the bit to fix I assume. Did the surgeon tell you exactly what he had done?

Lots of pain still though especially in my bicep and with certain movements 

And last night was my first without an opiate and I didn't sleep very well!

When do you start at the gym to rectify all that bicep wastage


----------



## Katherine (26 Mar 2016)

Good luck to you all with the post op healing and recovery.


----------



## fossyant (26 Mar 2016)

I just had the hydrocolloid dressings, no stitches. Had to replace one as there had been a bit of blood build up, but the over the counter ones are the same. They were off in two weeks and I was riding the bike upto 10 miles. Week 4 I did a 40 miler (with a blooming big hill in it) and week 6 was back to commuting. 

Getting dressed was a challenge and reaching behind me. 4 years on and my shoulder is now perfect, but give it a good 18 months before it will be 100%. You'll get to near 90% quickly, but honking the bike up a big hill will be sore for some time.


----------



## vickster (26 Mar 2016)

I assume that's directed @AM1


----------



## ColinJ (26 Mar 2016)

Yes, good luck all. I haven't read all the posts because I am squeamish and don't like hospitals/medical procedures!


----------



## AM1 (26 Mar 2016)

All the surgeon said was that the procedure went as planned and he found nothing else untoward going on although I am going to ask him why I needed 4 holes because he only ever mentioned having to do 3

I have no idea as to why my bicep should be badly bruised, I can only think I must have been putting up a bit of a fight lol  which would be typical of me as i can be a bit awkward 

No pain at all though, just some discomfort where the Dremel has been in use!

Wishing a speedy recovery to all ( I'm hoping to be back on  in 2 weeks )


----------



## Scoosh (26 Mar 2016)

Mrs Scoosh had a sub-acromial decompression and something else (extension arthogram ?) two years ago. Had the op on Thursday, in at the physio on Friday morning with exercises every 2 hours ! She really stuck at it, kept taking the painkillers, worked very hard for at least a year and now she has about 98% mobility.  Her goal was to be able to return to do her BritMilFit classes, which she has been doing fine for over a year now.

Overall, a great success but with quite a bit of pain, sheer grit and determination on the way. Mrs Scoosh is also no 'spring chicken' - she has a significant birthday coming up this year - something to do with approaching what _should_ have been her retiral age ... 

As has been said, it's a marathon rather than a sprint journey but stick with it, work hard at the physio and you can surprise the physios !
For those desperate to get back on the bike and keep the legs moving - there's always




.

Wishing you all a very successful recovery.


----------



## vickster (26 Mar 2016)

AM1 said:


> All the surgeon said was that the procedure went as planned and he found nothing else untoward going on although I am going to ask him why I needed 4 holes because he only ever mentioned having to do 3
> 
> I have no idea as to why my bicep should be badly bruised, I can only think I must have been putting up a bit of a fight lol  which would be typical of me as i can be a bit awkward
> 
> ...



To be fair, my surgeon said he may need 4 holes too, so must be a reason based on anatomy or doing the procedure optimally, be interested to know

Sounds like your recovery is going great. I'm hoping the surgeon will at least clear me to start with the physio after I see him at week 3. The posterior labral repair has a pretty conservative rehab, presumably to let the bone plugs incorporate and the whole lot to heal up!
I have to say using my non dominant arm for most things is getting tiresome! The true test will be when I go back to my computer based office job on the 4th


----------



## vickster (3 Apr 2016)

2.5 weeks out now, lots of pain still  some even slight movements can cause a very sharp ouch in my upper arm/bicep. I wonder if I've overdone it despite being pretty careful and have got some biceps tendinitis again. I'm also still struggling to get comfortable at night, so relying on tramadol to knock me out
If walking without the sling, I get a burning around the shoulder. If using the sling, my bicep starts to hurt fairly quickly

See the surgeon on Wednesday, will see what he says. Perhaps a steroid injection or some physio will help with the pain. There's no way I would be able to drive a car or ride a bike right now, so I've bought a monthly season ticket to get to work by train. Back to work tomorrow, will have to see how I go, I did use mouse / keyboard earlier this week which was ok for about an hour, will just need to have regular breaks from my desk


----------



## Zeffer (3 Apr 2016)

Thank goodness for Tramadol, it's the only way I am sleeping at the moment but have been on it for six weeks now so starting the reducing. Hope work goes OK, stick to the plan of regular breaks!


----------



## vickster (3 Apr 2016)

Zeffer said:


> Thank goodness for Tramadol, it's the only way I am sleeping at the moment but have been on it for six weeks now so starting the reducing. Hope work goes OK, stick to the plan of regular breaks!


I'm switching between tramadol and co dydramol, I can take the latter during the day, one tablet plus a paracetamol. Tramadol makes me too dopey to function, let alone concentrate and work!

How's your healing going?


----------



## Zeffer (3 Apr 2016)

I still ache but it's no longer unbearable. I can also manage my exercises more easily. This Wednesday is important as I find out if I can go full weight-bearing. If I can then the Physios will change my exercises and six more weeks and I'll be back to work. Slow and steady!


----------



## AM1 (3 Apr 2016)

So 12 days on from my operation, I'm back on bike, no pain from within the joint just sore around where the stitches are, no pain killers required


----------



## vickster (3 Apr 2016)

Excellent news! Carry on doing your physio


----------



## AM1 (3 Apr 2016)

vickster said:


> Excellent news! Carry on doing your physio



Thank you, going next week for specific physio but in the meantime I have some wallpapering to do


----------



## vickster (3 Apr 2016)

Have you been cleared to use the shoulder in that way? Seems like a good excuse to avoid the horror of DIY


----------



## AM1 (3 Apr 2016)

vickster said:


> Have you been cleared to use the shoulder in that way? Seems like a good excuse to avoid the horror of DIY



Nope


----------



## vickster (3 Apr 2016)

AM1 said:


> Nope


Ah well what's the worst that can happen


----------



## AM1 (3 Apr 2016)

vickster said:


> Ah well what's the worst that can happen
> 
> Lol, good luck with your recovery


----------



## vickster (3 Apr 2016)

No  for me...I'm still not allowed to use my bicep to lift more than a kilo ...I shouldn't even be lifting the kettle to make


----------



## Ganymede (4 Apr 2016)

AM1 said:


> Nope


Crikey AM, I really hope you don't regret that....


vickster said:


> No  for me...I'm still not allowed to use my bicep to lift more than a kilo ...I shouldn't even be lifting the kettle to make


Aww. Really sorry you're having a bit of a rough time. Don't push it. The recovery times given for most operations seem to me to be wildly optimistic anyway, seems like they just make you feel worse that you're not in the top 1% of recoverers (is that a word?). I would mention Amitryptaline again (spelling?) if the pain is nerve pain, but if you're aware of previous tendonitis then I'm sure you are best placed to tell what it is. And for that I think the only cure is rest....

Good luck all of you xx


----------



## vickster (4 Apr 2016)

Got through work ok...possibly helped by being slightly stoned in meetings all afternoon after a co dydramol at lunchtime! 

Getting up at 7 was a shock...I'm not sure I'd been up much before 9 (or 10 or 11) any day since the op! Working at home on Weds and Fri I think so will get a bit of a lie in!


----------



## Ganymede (4 Apr 2016)

vickster said:


> Got through work ok...possibly helped by being slightly stoned in meetings all afternoon after a co dydramol at lunchtime!
> 
> Getting up at 7 was a shock...I'm not sure I'd been up much before 9 (or 10 or 11) any day since the op! Working at home on Weds and Fri I think so will get a bit of a lie in!


I have lain down SO MUCH over the last year! I'm back to "normal" now I think - my frozen shoulder restricts a few movements still but I've just come back from a very good week's skiing during which I truly didn't notice my shoulder at all. Hurrah!


----------



## vickster (5 Apr 2016)

Ugh today was rough at work  I needed co dydramol at 4 and to put the sling on just to try to stop me using my arm
..and tramadol when I got home at around 6.30. Not ideal!


----------



## Zeffer (5 Apr 2016)

vickster said:


> Ugh today was rough at work  I needed co dydramol at 4 and to put the sling on just to try to stop me using my arm
> ..and tramadol when I got home at around 6.30. Not ideal!



Hope that finally did the trick. I'm having an achy day for some reason too.


----------



## vickster (5 Apr 2016)

Zeffer said:


> Hope that finally did the trick. I'm having an achy day for some reason too.


Just retired to bed with another paracetamol and a co dydramol. Hopefully sleep better than last night when I decided to forego the tramadol. Hoping the surgeon has some advice tomorrow or it's going to be a long crazy and sore month at work...they don't seem to have considered easing me back in gently!


----------



## Zeffer (5 Apr 2016)

Phased return would make sense?! I had a bad night and may take an extra Tramadol in the early hours to get some sleep.


----------



## vickster (5 Apr 2016)

Zeffer said:


> Phased return would make sense?! I had a bad night and may take an extra Tramadol in the early hours to get some sleep.


Unfortunately I'm a contractor...I've not worked for 5 weeks (holiday which was booked before surgery scheduled and then the op)...no work, no pay
...working at home tomorrow should be better, especially with the break to go to the hospital


----------



## Zeffer (5 Apr 2016)

Hope it goes well. Mine is at 2.20. Will I be full weight-bearing...?


----------



## vickster (5 Apr 2016)

Zeffer said:


> Hope it goes well. Mine is at 2.20. Will I be full weight-bearing...?


Fingers crossed for you...I'd like to be cleared to start physio, but it might be a few more weeks


----------



## AM1 (6 Apr 2016)

vickster said:


> Fingers crossed for you...I'd like to be cleared to start physio, but it might be a few more weeks



I started my physio yesterday and although it was quite painful for a few hours afterwards today it feels a whole lot better!


----------



## vickster (6 Apr 2016)

AM1 said:


> I started my physio yesterday and although it was quite painful for a few hours afterwards today it feels a whole lot better!


I saw the surgeon, I'm starting gentle stuff with the physio tomorrow to try to loosen everything up and ease the pain. In 3 weeks time, will start to strengthen etc

See him again on 1 June...so definitely wont be going near a bike before then unsurprisingly

@Zeffer how did your appointment go?


----------



## Zeffer (6 Apr 2016)

I'm just home. I'll do a full post once I have the x-ray sorted but it was mixed, healing but slowly so still partial weight-bearing.


----------



## AM1 (10 Apr 2016)

So almost another week on, managed 50km on MTB, this is the view of Manchester and Oldham areas taken from Werneth Low which itself is a bit of a challenge for an old duffer like me


----------



## AM1 (19 Apr 2016)

So 4 weeks on and almost fully healed on the outside, I found out today that the reason why I had 4 incisions was due to the surgeon shaving my collar bone at the same time


----------



## fossyant (22 Apr 2016)

Mine are like little white marks now on my shoulder. My house is just down there on those photo's (some where).


----------



## vickster (22 Apr 2016)

Still lots of pain here not helped by lots of computer work . Somehow feels like a trapped nerve or tendinitis 

Proper Physio starts next week


----------



## AM1 (23 Apr 2016)

vickster said:


> Still lots of pain here not helped by lots of computer work . Somehow feels like a trapped nerve or tendinitis
> 
> Proper Physio starts next week



In my physio class they stop you from carrying out the excercises if it hurts so maybe you need to see your consultant again?


----------



## vickster (23 Apr 2016)

I'm not yet doing Physio. With the Labral repair, rehab doesn't start until week 6. I've seen her for some soft tissue massage, ultrasound and acupuncture. It didn't seem to make a difference so I'm saving my precious bupa appointments


----------



## vickster (11 May 2016)

Now 8 weeks post op and 3 weeks into rehab programme. Good Rom up and forwards albeit with pain, to the side and behind still very ouchy! Physio not concerned. 
Continue to overuse the arm at work which isn't helping. Taking plenty of painkillers but not sleeping well as getting comfortable is hard

It should continue to get better, the key is to persevere and not let it stiffen up

Ok to try to start driving but with the warmer weather all the walking is better now

Upwards and forwards, hopefully sideways and backwards will come!


----------



## ColinJ (11 May 2016)

Sounds good(-ish) - I hope that current progress progresses progressively!

Funny things, shoulders ... I managed to damage both of mine. One of them was just by reaching behind me to turn off an alarm clock. I can't remember what I did to the other one but it was something just as trivial.

I am ok carrying things and cycling, but my range of movement has been affected and I get a lot of discomfort if I try to use my chin-dip station.


----------



## subaqua (11 May 2016)

chin dip station . is that a mayo bucket round your neck


----------



## ColinJ (11 May 2016)

subaqua said:


> chin dip station . is that a mayo bucket round your neck


Ho ho!

One of these:






I have a Catch22 situation here ... If I could do the exercises then they would probably strengthen and stabilise my shoulders. Unfortunately, my weak, unstable shoulders are preventing me doing the exercises!


----------



## vickster (11 May 2016)

I have zero upper body strength. I wouldn't want to use one of those even if I could!


----------



## vickster (11 May 2016)

ColinJ said:


> Sounds good(-ish) - I hope that current progress progresses progressively!
> 
> Funny things, shoulders ... I managed to damage both of mine. One of them was just by reaching behind me to turn off an alarm clock. I can't remember what I did to the other one but it was something just as trivial.
> 
> I am ok carrying things and cycling, but my range of movement has been affected and I get a lot of discomfort if I try to use my chin-dip station.


I'm not 100% sure what I did to mine but I suspect it may have been something to do with unexpectedly shoulder barging the A24!!


----------



## ColinJ (11 May 2016)

vickster said:


> I'm not 100% sure what I did to mine but I suspect it may have been something to do with unexpectedly shoulder barging the A24!!


Yeah, that usually ends in tears! Funnily enough, it also applies to all the other 'A' roads, 'B' roads and unclassified roads too ...

I'm fairly sure that I broke a collarbone as a teenager when I endoed my friend's bike. It was an extremely painful injury and I adopted the classic defensive 'bent arm, grasping shirt' posture. I didn't go to hospital but spent about 6 weeks in pain with my arm in a sling, which is about the time it takes for a simple break to mend.


----------



## vickster (1 Jun 2016)

Saw the surgeon today as I've been having a lot of ongoing pain. He has confirmed that my posterior capsule is silly tight and has given me some evilly painful stretches to do for the next 6 weeks

The good news however is...if I feel able...and it's not too painful...and I'm careful.....



I can cycle


----------



## fossyant (1 Jun 2016)

Good news indeed.

I spent an hour on an MTB pump track today, just 6 months after breaking my spine. Fortunately, it's smooth compared to Peak District, but there are loads of up and downs, which did push my back and neck a fair bit. Crashing was a worry, but after 30 mins we were blasting down the 4 runs.


----------



## Zeffer (1 Jun 2016)

My trainer arrived today so maybe I'll be riding soon too! (At lowest resistance).


----------



## vickster (24 Jul 2016)

The slow recovery progresses...I'm at around 17 weeks post op, saw the surgeon for follow up in the week, and I'm about where he'd expect at this point, says 6 months is expected for recovery 

Cycling quite a lot, 103 miles in the last week, but about 30 a day is my limit right now, partly due to fitness I'm sure!

Went swimming for the first time, managed around 16 lengths of breast stroke, knackered! Crawl is my stroke of choice but that was a very painful no no! The breast stroke was certainly working the bingo wings in both arms!

I've managed to use the rower at the gym, but the shoulder does complain

Still taking naproxen (but off the opiates pretty much) and continuing to be tortured by the physio


----------



## vickster (2 Dec 2016)

Bit of a major bump for this! Unfortunately, I haven't regained anywhere near a normal range of reach behind my back. I'm told what I now have is average but is way off the normal of my other arm. I've had lots of physio, done lots of exercises, but have made minimal progress over the last few months  The physio and exercise should have freed up the tightness in 6 -8 weeks, it's been 8 months since the op!

So I'll be having a capsular release and clean out just before Christmas, someone may have to chop up my turkey and unwrap the quality street for me! 

The injury claim crawls along - about 6 months and still haven't seen the expert, probably just as well given the lack of recovery!

I'm possibly on target to hit 1500 miles on the bike this year, but it's going to be tough (not least due to dodgy knee and foot) (about 120 to go)


----------



## Katherine (2 Dec 2016)

vickster said:


> Bit of a major bump for this! Unfortunately, I haven't regained anywhere near a normal range of reach behind my back. I'm told what I now have is average but is way off the normal of my other arm. I've had lots of physio, done lots of exercises, but have made minimal progress over the last few months  The physio and exercise should have freed up the tightness in 6 -8 weeks, it's been 8 months since the op!
> 
> So I'll be having a capsular release and clean out just before Christmas, someone may have to chop up my turkey and unwrap the quality street for me!
> 
> ...


How frustrating for you. Good luck with the operation. Well done for getting out on the bike, I'm sure you will meet your target.


----------



## Slick (2 Dec 2016)

vickster said:


> Bit of a major bump for this! Unfortunately, I haven't regained anywhere near a normal range of reach behind my back. I'm told what I now have is average but is way off the normal of my other arm. I've had lots of physio, done lots of exercises, but have made minimal progress over the last few months  The physio and exercise should have freed up the tightness in 6 -8 weeks, it's been 8 months since the op!
> 
> So I'll be having a capsular release and clean out just before Christmas, someone may have to chop up my turkey and unwrap the quality street for me!
> 
> ...


Wow, sounds like you have had a time of it with this. What is capsular release, I assume it's more key hole? Nothing more frustrating when something like this strikes, I know, but at least your on the bike and on schedule to hit your distance target. Good luck with the rest of your rehabilitation, hopefully next year you will be fully fit.


----------



## vickster (2 Dec 2016)

Yes keyhole 

http://www.thelondonshoulderpartnership.co.uk/shoulder-information/32/capsular-release


----------



## Slick (2 Dec 2016)

Not great, but hopefully it will do the trick.


----------



## vickster (2 Dec 2016)

It's not guaranteed, but I have to try, more range and less pain would be good


----------



## Slick (2 Dec 2016)

Got to be honest, I would always go for any procedure that offered the slightest chance of more movement less pain. Good luck.


----------



## vickster (2 Dec 2016)

Slick said:


> Got to be honest, I would always go for any procedure that offered the slightest chance of more movement less pain. Good luck.


Yep, gaining about a centimetre if that of range a month when I'm 6 inches short of the other arm is rather frustrating


----------



## Slick (2 Dec 2016)

I know it's far from the same, as my problems are muscular, my joints are surprisingly in good order(touch wood). My muscles on the other hand tend to tighten and twist in all sorts of interesting ways. I had to change my job, but weekly trips to a good osteopath seems to be enough to keep me going as long as I put in a bit of effort to do the exercises I'm given. The point is, I know what it's like to get your movement range restricted, it's just much easier for me to get it fixed, even if it's only temporary.


----------



## vickster (2 Dec 2016)

This is a soft tissue or scar tissue I think, the bones in the shoulder are ok (unlike my knees)


----------



## Chappy (3 Dec 2016)

Ganymede said:


> Friend sent me this link: http://www.eddyline.co.uk/ - the self-balancing unicycle! Not sure it could handle my country roads though!



I love this


----------



## vickster (21 Dec 2016)

Second shoulder op done. No pain yet due to numb arm from nerve block!


----------



## Slick (21 Dec 2016)

Long May that continue. Hopefully, you will recover quickly.


----------



## Dayvo (21 Dec 2016)

Good luck, Vickster. Seems like you deserve some with your history.


----------



## youngoldbloke (21 Dec 2016)

vickster said:


> Second shoulder op done. No pain yet due to numb arm from nerve block!


Hope the recovery goes much better this time. Came across the thread having searched for 'rotator' after steroid injections in _both_ shoulders today, with the possibity of surgery down the line. Not happy at the prospect, as I've lost a lot of bike time and fitness after hip replacement in the summer, and the prospect of more weeks of recovery after surgery isn't very appealing. Hope the injections work ......


----------



## vickster (22 Dec 2016)

Slick said:


> Long May that continue. Hopefully, you will recover quickly.


The block started to wear off around 2am, pain kicked in around 5. Seems ok with painkillers unless I try to lift my arm. Need to remove sling and get it moving today. First physio session on Xmas eve


----------



## Slick (22 Dec 2016)

Oooooh, not ideally how you want to be spending Christmas Eve. Of course, it could help almost immediately, but I doubt it. My advice, fill up on Christmas cheer and refrain from ever trying to lift your arm until Easter.


----------



## vickster (22 Dec 2016)

Slick said:


> Oooooh, not ideally how you want to be spending Christmas Eve. Of course, it could help almost immediately, but I doubt it. My advice, fill up on Christmas cheer and refrain from ever trying to lift your arm until Easter.


I have to get it moving ASAP so it doesn't stiffen up again! Don't want more surgery! They only prescribed paracetamol, hopefully thus I can use booze (in moderation) for pain management rather than opiates


----------



## Slick (22 Dec 2016)

Yeah, I thought that would be the case re movement. Real advice would be, do your exercises, take your tablets and give the booze a miss. Not as much fun but probably a bit more chance of recovery. I would assume rest, will be almost as important in between stretching sessions?


----------



## vickster (22 Dec 2016)

I dont have specific exercises right now, I assume I'll do those with the Physio on Saturday. I have to do the delightful sleeper stretches on surgeon's orders. I think it'll hurt as the wounds are sore, I'll need to psych myself up.

I won't drink much but I do like a glass of red with my turkey and champagne with present opening

Had a 3 hour sleep this afternoon, so I have the rest covered


----------



## Slick (22 Dec 2016)

Good luck with it all. I hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## vickster (13 Jan 2017)

3 week follow up. Range is coming back slowly (5 sessions of physio torture so far) but still quite restricted by pain, esp at night  Surgeon has prescribed a different NSAID which will hopefully help the healing and told me to stop any physio exercises for strengthening, do fewer exercises, concentrate on stretching especially the back of the shoulder. Next appointment in 6 weeks. 
Allowed now to drive if comfortable to do so, which should please my poor PF plagued foot (and enable me to get places more easily)
No cycling until at least March I reckon (way too cold for me anyhow)


----------

